# TV Riser with DVD storage



## MolokMot (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey guys,

I am new to box and cabinet making, so I thought that I would ask the question to see if the more knowledgeable folks could tell me the best possible method.

A client has a TV cabinet that was purchased from Ikea. The current flat panel TV sits on top with no problems, except she would like to raise the TV height about the size of a dvd. So the thought was to build a small platform on top of the current tv stand and create a small opening in the front just big enough for dvd's to stand up in. I am going to make this out of 3/4 plywood or MDF as it is just going to be painted white to match the current setup.

See attached sketch

I will be putting in a T shaped suport to be the backing for the DVDs as well as extra strength using dados.

My questions:
Is a Rabbet joint strong enough for the top of this that the TV will sit on?
Would you cut the rabbet into the top, or the sides?

What joint would you recommend?
Is there a traditional joint used for this?
Any good (free) resources you would recommend?


----------



## jaidee (Oct 16, 2010)

I think actually MDO would work best if you can get it in your area. This is plywood with a resin impregnated paper laid on as the finish layer on both sides. This takes paint better than either birch ply or MDF. And you can often get it pre-primed as well for a few bucks extra. I use it for most case goods that are going to be painted.

As for the corners I would look at a drawer lock joint as it provides a lot more glue surface for more strength in the joint. It can be easily cut on the table saw with a bit of setup. The problem with a plain rabbet is that half your glue surface is end grain which does not provide a strong bond. The corners are not going to be carrying the bulk of the weight (the center divider will) but they do need more strength to keep from pulling apart. Any end grain that is exposed can be skimmed over with filler and sanded to seal it for painting. Another possibility, if you don't mind another opinion on design, would be to divide the inside into 3 compartments, with 2 dividers equally spaced inside. This would provide much more strength to carry the load of a tv, and you would only lose .75" of space inside (about 2 DVDs worth?). My two cents….hope it helps.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree with jaidee about the two dividers. Three is generally a sweeter division than two.

I appreciate the finish ease with MDO but in fact the key parts of this are the edges, and there would be some work in getting them as smooth as you'd want them.

Further, I don't see any issues about strength or glue surface in the joinery. Since it is paint grade, you could easily put this together with just butt joints and attach a 1/4 inch back that's a little oversize and sand it flush.

I would recommend 3/4 MDF for the rest of it. You can ease the edges or round them, whatever, to match the Ikea. When you don't do joinery on a piece like this your measurements are net. It's actually easier to get it true that way.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Check out Charles Neil's Webpge and/or his you tube videos. Charles has a DVD set called cases and bases. Most informative. Not sure if you are including a back on this cabinet and what the actual tv wieghs?


----------



## MolokMot (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Doc, I will check that out if I can find it.


----------



## AndyDuframe (Jul 27, 2008)

Just another option…when I look at your sketch, the first thing that comes to my mind is 1×12s and pocket joints. This is kind of the "poor man's" approach to building cabinets, but it's simple and quick.


----------

